# Uncle Drew: Chapter 2



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Loved it. I was wondering after the first one and I'm still wondering how them sweating affects the costume.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

:laugh:

Video hinted at Durant making in a cameo in the next one, hope that prevails. Bill Russell and Kevin Love were too great.


----------

